# Better Call Saul S6E7 "Plan and Execution" 5/23/2022



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. Let's talk.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Ouch. Wasn’t expecting that to be Howard’s end.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, that was definitely unexpected. Lalo is just plain psycho. Intelligent, but psycho for sure. 

I don't think Mike & Fring really know what they're dealing with in him. I think we also know Kim's fate. 

The second half of the season is going to be intense.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Because of what we saw last week, my guess for Kim would be a trip to a vacuum store, but since Robert Forster passed away, I'm not quite sure.

I doubt all the loose ends are going to die. But 2 for 4 so far.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It was unexpected... until Lalo's face came into focus. Then it was hard to picture any other outcome. Saul had to be the most surprised because I don't think anyone had clued him in that Lalo was believed to be alive. I'll be replaying to watch Odenkirk's acting job when the face came into focus.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

RIP Howard. Saul and Kim's plan to give him what they felt was his comeuppance worked too well. And Howard called everything about it all the way. What was going on, and why Jimmy and Kim did what they did. Except for the PI, which was a crucial miss on his part.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> It was unexpected... until Lalo's face came into focus. Then it was hard to picture any other outcome. Saul had to be the most surprised because I don't think anyone had clued him in that Lalo was believed to be alive. *I'll be replaying to watch Odenkirk's acting job when the face came into focus.*


It was pure surprise and horror.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and well done.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

One interesting thing is that while this seems to be a cliffhanger of sorts, it wasn't written/filmed to be a mid-season finale. The producers had no idea AMC was going to split the season at this point (although given AMC's history, especially with the final Breaking Bad season, it would be a good guess).

I personally had no idea what was going to specifically happen until Lalo showed up. I didn't think Howard would make it out alive, especially after going on about being "ok", I thought maybe he'd commit suicide or a surprise accident but not Lalo. Once Lalo showed up it was inevitable.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Now I get the episode title... a play on words.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yet another excellent episode. Their plan to set Howard up was brilliant. And no eye drops!

I'm so sorry to see Howard killed off like that, but once Lalo walked in I knew Howard wasn't walking out alive. But I was still shocked. I don't think Lalo will kill Kim, but I don't see how Kim will be able to stay with Jimmy/Saul after this?

Off to listen to the Insider Podcast.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I had no doubt that someone was going to die with the title having the word execution in it.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

The sad thing is that while the mediation hearing was a disaster for Howard, he would have landed on his feet: he'll still clear a lot of money, and there were enough leads he could follow that he could have shown that Jimmy was behind it. It would be a blow, but he would have made it through it all.

Now, best case, Jimmy and Kim are staring at a dead body and gray matter chunks staining the same painting whose back is covered with sticky notes detailed the plan. I suspect that once they handle things, Kim cuts and runs, maybe even in the market for a new dust filter for a Hoover MaxExtract Pressure Pro.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

How did the pictures get swapped? I must have missed something.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

heySkippy said:


> How did the pictures get swapped? I must have missed something.


We didn't see it, but it's the fake P.I. went back into Howard's office (or he was still in there when Howard left?) and did the switch.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> We didn't see it, but it's the fake P.I. went back into Howard's office (or he was still in there when Howard left?) and did the switch.


He must have snuck back in. I just rewatched that scene and the PI starts leaving before Howard does


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529071002227023873


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

hefe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529071002227023873


I remember when that photo was posted, and was prepared for Howard to get shot. I was still shocked at how it all went down.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I was completely unspoiled (for once). Great cliffhanger.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looking at that picture, I guess Howard really DID come out OK!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yet another excellent episode. Their plan to set Howard up was brilliant. And no eye drops!


The plan to setup Howard to look crazy, drunk, high, worked great.

The fact that it was also designed to 100% lead to a settlement is a little more sketchy.

-smak-


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I missed it - how did K & J get his eyes to dilate?


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> I missed it - how did K & J get his eyes to dilate?


Mystery drops from the vet on the PI photos.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

smak said:


> The fact that it was also designed to 100% lead to a settlement is a little more sketchy.


Yeah, I was wondering about that...

1. Would the class have a claim for legal malpractice here (having one of your lead attorneys going off the deep end, scotching a mediation session, certainly sounds bad...)?
2. Wouldn't our beloved class representative remember that Jimmy had farked with things before?


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

smak said:


> The plan to setup Howard to look crazy, drunk, high, worked great.
> 
> The fact that it was also designed to 100% lead to a settlement is a little more sketchy.
> 
> -smak-


The settlement was always on the table though. HHM wanted more.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> One interesting thing is that while this seems to be a cliffhanger of sorts, it wasn't written/filmed to be a mid-season finale. The producers had no idea AMC was going to split the season at this point (although given AMC's history, especially with the final Breaking Bad season, it would be a good guess).


It was definitely written and filmed as a mid-season finale. Every previous season had ten episodes. This season got a 13 episode order specifically because it was going to be the final season and because AMC was going to split the final season they way they did with Breaking Bad. Not coincidentally, the final run of episodes starts airing just after the eligibility period for the next Emmys begins. These seven episodes are eligible for the Emmys to be awarded this September, and the final episodes will be eligible in 2023.



smak said:


> The plan to setup Howard to look crazy, drunk, high, worked great.
> 
> The fact that it was also designed to 100% lead to a settlement is a little more sketchy.
> 
> -smak-


I don't think it's that sketchy. We know it was Howard pushing to extend the case and get a larger settlement. So this con was designed to publicly humiliate Howard in front of (a) Cliff Main, who already suspects Howard is doing drugs, (b) Rich Schweikart, who predictably reduced the settlement offer on the table based on Howard humiliating himself, and (c) the entire class of plaintiffs, who were listening in on the call as Howard made a fool of himself. Given all those things, I don't think it's surprising at all that Cliff Main took the reins and helped Irene decide that the best course of action would be to get as much as they could right now rather than let Howard potentially screw things up even worse down the road.



pdhenry said:


> I missed it - how did K & J get his eyes to dilate?





dwatt said:


> Mystery drops from the vet on the PI photos.


To further elaborate, remember when Jimmy and Kim were brushing something on the photos in the darkroom and the photographer asks "What's that?" and Jimmy responds, "Don't worry about it. You're need to know on this one."? They were brushing on the substance that had previously been tested to make Jimmy's eyes dilate. Then we see Jimmy running across campus carrying the photos and wearing latex gloves. At the time we likely assumed the gloves were simply to prevent him getting fingerprints on the envelopes, but now we know it was to prevent him being affected by the substance. Finally, when Howard first takes the photos out of the envelope, we see him notice something rub off on his finger.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was definitely written and filmed as a mid-season finale. Every previous season had ten episodes. This season got a 13 episode order specifically because it was going to be the final season and because AMC was going to split the final season they way they did with Breaking Bad. Not coincidentally, the final run of episodes starts airing just after the eligibility period for the next Emmys begins. These seven episodes are eligible for the Emmys to be awarded this September, and the final episodes will be eligible in 2023.


No it wasn't planned to be a mid-season finale. As @gchance noted, the producers have said it wasn't. They even specifically address the speculation in their Insider podcast.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Ouch. Wasn’t expecting that to be Howard’s end.



Nope.. But it's right there in the episode title.. In plains sight.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> No it wasn't planned to be a mid-season finale. As @gchance noted, the producers have said it wasn't. They even specifically address the speculation in their Insider podcast.


OK, they may not have "known" that S6 would be aired in two chunks, but they had to realize it was a possibility. And the producers and AMC clearly had leeway to determine how many episodes to air before and after the break, so even if this episode wasn't specifically intended to be a mid-season finale, it's clear everyone decided this was the best cliffhanger to end the first "half" of the season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm glad that Howard finally settled - for me - the "Why?"

Because they get off on it.

Just like Howard said, he didn't do anything to deserve what they did to him.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I'm glad that Howard finally settled - for me - the "Why?"
> 
> Because they get off on it.
> 
> Just like Howard said, he didn't do anything to deserve what they did to him.


Yeah, that's one reason they showed the Zafiro Anejo bottle top in the season opener; they showed with the "Ken Wins" incident that one reason they did these scams is that they got off on it.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

What an amazing episode. Definitely didn't see Howard going out like he did. I found it fascinating on "Talking Saul" that the other actors didn't know he was going to die. Kudos to Patrick Fabian for keeping that a secret. I also found it pretty amusing that his mannerisms in real life are exactly like how he portrays them as Howard.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Particularly sad end for Howard, given that the last anyone will remember of him is his "paranoid" rant etc. Essentially the character assassination that was meant to be temporary is now his legacy for everyone who knew him.

Unless of course everything is revealed eventually, but somehow I doubt even Saul Goodman could continue practicing after a bombshell like that.

No, I'm sure the body will be cleaned up (Salamancas? Mike?), and everyone in Howard's life will be left to wonder what happened to him, after he went off the deep end and then "disappeared" 😕


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm assuming Lalo dared to kill Howard because he intends to also kill Kim & Jimmy before he leaves. Obviously that can't happen to Jimmy, at least, so the calvary is going to have to arrive in some form.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> No, I'm sure the body will be cleaned up (Salamancas? Mike?), and everyone in Howard's life will be left to wonder what happened to him, after he went off the deep end and then "disappeared" 😕


Maybe a trip to Belize...


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

heySkippy said:


> I'm assuming Lalo dared to kill Howard because he intends to also kill Kim & Jimmy before he leaves. Obviously that can't happen to Jimmy, at least, so the calvary is going to have to arrive in some form.


An experience of usually intense mental suffering or horse troops?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Lalo wants to interrogate them for info and shooting Howard scared them to get them talking, but Kim has already deflected an interrogation from him once and they had nothing to do with his assassination attempt.

Howard drove over there to go on another rant, which is consistent with the narrative of him snapping and going crazy, so they could try to make the shot look self-inflicted.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I think Howard's disappearance should be the focus of a future episode of American Greed, hosted by Stacy Keach going after his estranged spouse.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Now, best case, Jimmy and Kim are staring at a dead body and gray matter chunks staining the same painting whose back is covered with sticky notes detailed the plan. I suspect that once they handle things, Kim cuts and runs, maybe even in the market for a new dust filter for a Hoover MaxExtract Pressure Pro.


Too bad Robert Forster died.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Too bad Robert Forster died.


Yeah, but they don’t really need him to do an extraction scene with her getting picked up.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder if what breaks up Kim and Saul will be that she didn't tell him Lalo was alive? It was obvious Saul didn't know, and he even started to ask How are you alive? But Kim cut him off and made his "How?" into "Howard". We know Saul survives Lalo, and I'm guessing Kim does, too. But I think the reason she's not in Saul's life and doesn't get the vacuum treatment with him is because they already separated. The separation will be because of Howard's murder and Kim's lie. Jimmy will be gone completely and all that will be left will be Saul.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I will absolutely try the shaken soda can trick the next chance I get.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Anubys said:


> I will absolutely try the shaken soda can trick the next chance I get.


We always just thumped the top with our thumb. But will definitely try the rotation trick next time.


----------



## FusionH3 (Aug 30, 2012)

I got to thinking about the BCS ending, which almost has to have Saul caught or dead, as a release from Cinnabon purgatory. Isn't that in Nebraska, where little Kimmy Wexler grew up? What if her mommy is still alive and living there, sees Saul and drops a dime on him?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I will absolutely try the shaken soda can trick the next chance I get.


From someone who's done more than a little work for a "large Atlanta-based soft drink manufacturer"[1]:

Tapping the top does almost nothing. Tapping the side, or spinning the can, do a decent job of dislocating bubbles on the side of the can so they merge into the ullage space[2] and are less likely to cause liquid spray.

Just waiting a bit works almost as well (so if tapping the top appears to work, it's because it is killing time).

[1] Actual approved language by the lawyers.
[2] New fancy word for y'all


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I'm assuming Lalo dared to kill Howard because he intends to also kill Kim & Jimmy before he leaves. Obviously that can't happen to Jimmy, at least, so the calvary is going to have to arrive in some form.


Not really even "daring", so much as cleaning up loose ends. Even on the off chance that he lets Jimmy live, he can count on Jimmy's self-preservation instinct to keep him from going to the cops. But a random "friend", who's not in the game, would have no reason to keep quiet if he thought something fishy was going on. And given Lalo's past connection to Jimmy, it's likely that any witnesses would eventually ID him as the fugitive "Jorge de Guzmán", now back in NM jurisdiction.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Lalo isn't in Breaking Bad either, but Breaking Bad Saul has no reason to think he's dead.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

kaszeta said:


> From someone who's done more than a little work for a "large Atlanta-based soft drink manufacturer"[1]:
> 
> Tapping the top does almost nothing. Tapping the side, or spinning the can, do a decent job of dislocating bubbles on the side of the can so they merge into the ullage space[2] and are less likely to cause liquid spray.
> 
> ...


Was a certain amount of time killed discovered to reasonably guarantee no liquid spray and foamy volcano?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

FusionH3 said:


> What if her mommy is still alive and living there, sees Saul and drops a dime on him


Kim's mom has met Saul?

If that were true why would Gene have ended up there?


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

dwatt said:


> We always just thumped the top with our thumb. But will definitely try the rotation trick next time.


Such good writing in this episode - I think the can trick was there as a nod to the episode's theme. Turning things around to prevent trouble - Jimmy turns Howard's PI around on him, and Lalo likewise turns the bugging of Uncle Salamanca's phone back on Fring and his empire.

And there we have Howard smugly turning around a can and showing someone how that prevents the bubbles from exploding, while meanwhile all these reversals are happening all around him, with one leading to his death later that day (made possible, I assume, because Lalo's scheme to make Mike think Fring's in danger lead to Mike shifting the security he had watching Kim and Jimmy over to Fring, which in turn allowed Lalo to get to Jimmy and Kim without being discovered).

Lalo probably needs Jimmy and/or Kim to execute his plan to infiltrate Fring's underground project.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Lalo isn't in Breaking Bad either, but Breaking Bad Saul has no reason to think he's dead.


In fact, based on what he says on Breaking Bad, he definitely thinks Lalo is still alive...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

getbak said:


> In fact, based on what he says on Breaking Bad, he definitely thinks Lalo is still alive...


He thinks Nacho is still alive, too (Ignacio).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, but they don’t really need him to do an extraction scene with her getting picked up.



Or to be a silent voice on the other end of a telephone call.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I'm assuming Lalo dared to kill Howard because he intends to also kill Kim & Jimmy before he leaves. Obviously that can't happen to Jimmy, at least, so the calvary is going to have to arrive in some form.


Also, Lalo is supposed to be dead. So anybody he doesn't need who sees him, has to die. That's why I knew Howard was going to die in that scene

-smak-


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Although, now Mike and the whole Chicken man gang have confirmation he's alive anyway. I wonder if Lalo expected them to have the nursing home phones tapped and only called Hector to misdirect them about him attacking the laundry.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> Although, now Mike and the whole Chicken man gang have confirmation he's alive anyway. I wonder if Lalo expected them to have the nursing home phones tapped and only called Hector to misdirect them about him attacking the laundry.


Um...duh?

(He heard the clicking noise on the line that is always a sign that it's tapped in TV/movies.)


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

This episode was rough, but great. Halfway through I found myself thinking, why am I rooting for Saul? I get it he's our hero, the protagonist and we should want him to succeed, BUT Howard didn't do anything wrong the entire series (correct me if I'm wrong). Wasn't he the one that was backing Jimmy when his own brother was going against him becoming a lawyer???


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Um...duh?
> 
> (He heard the clicking noise on the line that is always a sign that it's tapped in TV/movies.)


To elaborate, Lalo called to talk to Tio Hector and when he heard the clicking on the line, he knew it was bugged so he hung up. Then he formulated a plan, called back, and told Hector he was going to hit Fring tonight. That allowed him to watch and see what happened, and he saw that Mike and crew came out of the laundry which clued him in that the laundry was much more fortified than he originally knew. Mike pulled everyone off the less important targets to beef up security around Gus, and in doing so they left Jimmy's apartment unguarded.

Also, in case anyone didn't realize, it was Lalo seeing the cockroach that made him realize he should go see Jimmy, because in S5 when he was talking to Kim, he said Jimmy was a survivor like a cockroach.


Mr.Broncosfan said:


> What an amazing episode. Definitely didn't see Howard going out like he did. *I found it fascinating on "Talking Saul" that the other actors didn't know he was going to die.* Kudos to Patrick Fabian for keeping that a secret. I also found it pretty amusing that his mannerisms in real life are exactly like how he portrays them as Howard.


That depends on what you mean by "didn't know." They didn't know before they got the script for this episode, but they obviously did know once they read the script. hat's not really surprising at all since the actors don't know anything that happens on the show until they read the scripts for the episodes. It's not like they were filming the episode and then only found out Howard was going to die when they were filming that scene.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice to see a little mini-"Mr Show" reunion. They guy that played the actor impersonating the retired judge was a regular cast member with Bob Odenkirk on that show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Nice to see a little mini-"Mr Show" reunion. They guy that played the actor impersonating the retired judge was a regular cast member with Bob Odenkirk on that show.


He (John Ennis) is also the father of the young attorney woman (Jessie Ennis) who was talking into the speaker phone during the mediation.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I'm assuming Lalo dared to kill Howard because he intends to also kill Kim & Jimmy before he leaves. Obviously that can't happen to Jimmy, at least, so the *calvary* is going to have to arrive in some form.


I think you mean cavalry...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

How did Howard originally hire the PI? I'm confused about how Jimmy coopted him and turned it around.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> How did Howard originally hire the PI? I'm confused about how Jimmy coopted him and turned it around.


Jimmy had someone call HHM pretending to be their usual detective agency, updating their phone number. 

When Howard needed a PI, he called their usual agency, redirected to Jimmy's guy.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

That wasn't shown but conveyed verbally by Howard just before Lalo arrived.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Jimmy had someone call HHM pretending to be their usual detective agency, updating their phone number.
> 
> When Howard needed a PI, he called their usual agency, redirected to Jimmy's guy.


missed that, thanks!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dwatt said:


> That wasn't shown but conveyed verbally by Howard just before Lalo arrived.


quick correction: it was conveyed by Howard in his office right after his blow-up as he was trying to convince the other lawyer that Jimmy tricked him.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Correction accepted. I was winging it on where the exposition occurred. I had a fifty-fifty chance.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I think you mean cavalry...


Indeed. I don't need a spell checker so much as a context checker.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

What's everybody's best guess on where we are in the full timeline? Could we be in pre-Saul Breaking Bad timeline?

-smak-


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

smak said:


> What's everybody's best guess on where we are in the full timeline? Could we be in pre-Saul Breaking Bad timeline?
> 
> -smak-


Still pre-BB, since Tuco is still in prison.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What’s the possible reason for Lalo to “…talk to his attorneys“?
Must be their connection with Mike.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

series5orpremier said:


> Although, now Mike and the whole Chicken man gang have confirmation he's alive anyway. I wonder if Lalo expected them to have the nursing home phones tapped and only called Hector to misdirect them about him attacking the laundry.


That would make sense, but why was Lalo mad (breaking his chair), when he realized it was tapped, and then had to call back? 
I would have thought Lalo would expect the phone to be tapped and do the misdireaction on the first call , but looks like he didn’t, and had to call back.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Tony_T said:


> That would make sense, but why was Lalo mad (breaking his chair), when he realized it was tapped, and then had to call back?
> I would have thought Lalo would expect the phone to be tapped and do the misdireaction on the first call , but looks like he didn’t, and had to call back.


On the first call he didn't know it was tapped and just wanted to talk to Hector. It looked like he didn't realize it was tapped until he heard clicking, so he hung up. That's when he realized he just confirmed to Gus that he's alive, slammed the chair, and said 'clever, clever chicken man'. So after some quick thinking he called back just to do some misdirection.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

series5orpremier said:


> On the first call he didn't know it was tapped and just wanted to talk to Hector. It looked like he didn't realize it was tapped until he heard clicking, so he hung up. That's when he realized he just confirmed to Gus that he's alive, slammed the chair, and said 'clever, clever chicken man'. So after some quick thinking he called back just to do some misdirection.


That was my take as well, but it was very Un-Lalo-like. (Not sure why Lalo needed to speak to Hector, unless he needed Hectors approval before going into the Laundry and killing the guards and then Gus, but don’t he did)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm not so sure Kim gets disappeared by the vacuum guy because Saul/Kim don't have the sufficient funds on hand to fund that type of operation. Wasn't it on the order of hundreds of thousands of dollars to get disappeared ? The only way that happens is if the Sand Piper settlement goes through, but that might not be soon enough to save Kim. Seems like things are gonna start happening quite quickly from here to the finale.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm just hoping Kim makes it out of the apartment alive.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

PaulS said:


> I'm not so sure Kim gets disappeared by the vacuum guy because Saul/Kim don't have the sufficient funds on hand to fund that type of operation.


There's Jimmy's share of Sandpiper, assuming Howard is cleaned up sufficiently.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the series/universe will end with Jimmy and Kim getting back together in Nebraska and living happily ever after.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> What's everybody's best guess on where we are in the full timeline? Could we be in pre-Saul Breaking Bad timeline?
> 
> -smak-


I think I read an interview with the creators where they said these episodes were still in 2004, and the BB timeline is in 2008-2010.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think I read an interview with the creators where they said these episodes were still in 2004, and the BB timeline is in 2008-2010.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I'm not so sure Kim gets disappeared by the vacuum guy because Saul/Kim don't have the sufficient funds on hand to fund that type of operation.


How about Witness Protection Program? She witnessed Lalo murder Howard. Maybe her testimony puts Lalo in prison so he can't be in BB, but BB Saul knows he's still alive and capable of sending guys to see him. Oh well, probably still a hole in that theory.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

.


series5orpremier said:


> I think the series/universe will end with Jimmy and Kim getting back together in Nebraska and living happily ever after.


I don’t think Kim will recover from Howard‘s death and her part in it (without the “Plan”, there would be no “Execution”), and that she will leave Jimmy, and never get back with him.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> .
> 
> 
> I don’t think Kim will recover from Howard‘s death and her part in it (without the “Plan”, there would be no “Execution”), and that she will leave Jimmy, and never get back with him.


Certainly a possibility.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I'm not sure what will happen with Kim. But I suspect it will be the final straw in pushing Jimmy into becoming Saul once and for all.


----------



## Jack Hopkins (Nov 15, 2019)

FusionH3 said:


> I got to thinking about the BCS ending, which almost has to have Saul caught or dead, as a release from Cinnabon purgatory. Isn't that in Nebraska, where little Kimmy Wexler grew up? What if her mommy is still alive and living there, sees Saul and drops a dime on him?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

My wife and I think that Lalo will eventually kill Kim and Saul (or maybe Mike) will kill Lalo in retaliation. 

I don't think Kimmy's mother will ID Gene in Nebraska, unless they meet at Kim's funeral. But I really think that's a stretch anyway since we've never seen Kim's mother in the current BCS timeline. 
And didn't someone already ID Saul when he was eating lunch in the mall?


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hank said:


> My wife and I think that Lalo will eventually kill Kim and Saul (or maybe Mike) will kill Lalo in retaliation.


But Saul still thinks Lalo is alive in season 2 of breaking bad, that's like 5 or so years after Lalo killed Howard.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, Saul was ID’d in the Mall, and he called to order a Vacuum cleaner part, but changed his mind and decided to stay. I don’t recall if we saw any other scenes there after that.


----------



## FusionH3 (Aug 30, 2012)

pdhenry said:


> Kim's mom has met Saul?
> 
> If that were true why would Gene have ended up there?


Kim's mom would not have had to meet Saul/Jimmy. If she sees a news story mentioning her daughter, it would spark interest greater than the general public and she'd dig deeper. Plus, she's a mall rat....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bruce24 said:


> But Saul still things Lalo is alive in season 2 of breaking bad, that's like 5 or so years after Lalo killed Howard.


Right. Scratch that. Perhaps he's in jail or returned to Mexico.


----------



## FusionH3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Yes, Saul was ID’d in the Mall, and he called to order a Vacuum cleaner part, but changed his mind and decided to stay. I don’t recall if we saw any other scenes there after that.


Saul is capable and might be able to handle that small time grifter that ID'd him. And it's always the stupid sh*t that ruins things. There's got to be a reason for writers placing his mascarade in Nebraska and Kim growing up there..


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Hank said:


> My wife and I think that Lalo will eventually kill Kim and Saul (or maybe Mike) will kill Lalo in retaliation.


That's an interesting thought that Lalo could confront Gene in Nebraska. Is it just me or does "Jeff" the cab driver look a little like Lalo, like they could be related? Or completely going off the deep end, Jeff IS Lalo after plastic surgery.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't think Lalo would spend that much time to track down Gene in Nebraska. And if he did, why not just kill him right there in the cab?

I also don't think "Jeff" looks anything like Lalo, even with time+surgery.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the only logical explanation for Lalo being such a disruptive force during the BCS timeline and not being involved during the BB timeline is that Lalo has to die. But he has to die in a way that Jimmy doesn't know about it and therefore still thinks Lalo is alive when Saul gets kidnapped by Walter and Jesse in BB S2.

Given that we saw Gus put Chekov's gun in the bulldozer and practiced taking steps to it in the dark, I think it's fairly clear that's where and how Lalo will die. The only question is when.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given that we saw Gus put Chekov's gun in the bulldozer and practiced taking steps to it in the dark, I think it's fairly clear that's where and how Lalo will die. The only question is when.


Sometime in the next 6 episodes!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the only logical explanation for Lalo being such a disruptive force during the BCS timeline and not being involved during the BB timeline is that Lalo has to die. But he has to die in a way that Jimmy doesn't know about it and therefore still thinks Lalo is alive when Saul gets kidnapped by Walter and Jesse in BB S2.
> 
> Given that we saw Gus put Chekov's gun in the bulldozer and practiced taking steps to it in the dark, I think it's fairly clear that's where and how Lalo will die. The only question is when.


I totally agree. He will be buried there. And if they do something where a minor detail from the BCS episode with the fly points to where he's buried in that place, my head just might explode.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How did Lalo track down the foreman's wife in Germany?

Also, did he shoot her or not (or "left to the viewer"?)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Anubys said:


> I totally agree. He will be buried there. And if they do something where a minor detail from the BCS episode with the fly points to where he's buried in that place, my head just might explode.


You know he'll be entombed in that final (south?) wall that they'll have to open back up again to get the bulldozer out. I think they had closed it up for now to keep Lalo from snooping around.


----------



## Wayne Applegate (Feb 23, 2019)

series5orpremier said:


> I think the series/universe will end with Jimmy and Kim getting back together in Nebraska and living happily ever after.


I don't know about that since the little snippets of Gene imply that he lives alone and seems depressed. Interestingly, when Gene did call the vacuum guy he left the door open to returning to ABQ and take care of some vague matters. Maybe a short follow up series of Jimmy/Saul/Gene? I wouldn't put it past the creators to do something like that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> How did Lalo track down the foreman's wife in Germany?


In the S4 finale, Lalo climbs through the ceiling at the Travel Wire place that Werner Ziegler had used to wire money home to his wife. Lalo killed the clerk and got the info about who was the recipient of that wire and in what city. After that it was pretty easy detective work.


Hank said:


> Also, did he shoot her or not (or "left to the viewer"?)


We saw her go into the room after Lalo left through the window. The lucite-encased slide rule was gone and the window was open. I don't think there's any reason Lalo would have returned to her house to kill her. He got the information he was after.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I started a thread for American Greed: James McGill. 








American Greed: James McGill (for Better Call Saul...


If you're a Better Call Saul fan you may enjoy this. The producers of the show teamed up with the American Greed show and created an 'episode' about Jimmy McGill/Saul Goodman. They discussed the American Greed episode on the Better Call Saul Insider podcast. If you're caught up with the 6th...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I tried to save this last episode to watch in the middle of the long break but then I realized it was only 6 weeks so I watched it last night. WOW. I know you all saw it coming when Lalo showed up at the apartment, but I'll be honest, I did not. When poor Howard hit the floor, so did my jaw. I can't believe they did him like that. Another tragic character ending. I know they have a lot to tie up to get us in the realm of BB world with these characters but man oh man, this is brutal! Which is what makes it such good television, I suppose!  

I am still up in the air what I think Kim's fate will be. I do however, think that Gus will end the victor with Lalo, unbeknownst to Jimmy/Saul since he does not realize it in BB. I don't think they will allow him another escape to the south, that would not be fitting for his ending on the series. He needs some comeuppance for his many deeds. I do enjoy the character so much now. His smirks kill me. Hard to believe how much I wanted him to go away when he first showed up at the restaurant. 

I'll close with - Cannot wait for the final episodes!! This is going to be a wild final run.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Episode 8 Teaser


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Guessing Kim is not gonna be living up to her oath.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Well that's an image: the blood splattered candle (a candle which blew in the wind to indicate someone else was in the room, someone else named Lalo).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

New Teaser released:






Also, avoid social media about BCS if you don't want any episode 8 plot spoilers. That episode was just shown today at the Tribeca Film Festival and there are plot leaks, so...





And...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538609562093240325

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538246670801981440


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

This was on the twitter feed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537859555580956678


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wondered how they did this shot:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532414203520118784


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

2022 Emmy nominations will be announced July 12. The first half of season 6 is eligible for 2022 Emmys. The second half of season 6 will be eligible for 2023 Emmys.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Say what?









Carol Burnett to Guest-Star on ‘Better Call Saul’ in Final Season


The beloved entertainer is set to play a character named Marion in the sixth season of the hit AMC drama.




www.hollywoodreporter.com




_
Carol Burnett is set to guest star in the sixth and final season of Better Call Saul. The beloved entertainer will play the character of Marion in the Sony Pictures Television series for AMC. “I’m thrilled to be a part of my favorite show,” Burnett said in a statement._

Who is Marion?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

From this article (which also has other casting spoilers): Carol Burnett to Guest Star on ‘Better Call Saul’ Final Season



> It’s unclear at this point how Marion fits into the denouement of the complicated journey and transformation of series antihero Jimmy McGill (Bob Odenkirk) into Albuquerque’s notorious criminal lawyer Saul Goodman.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

History may have some guidance.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Speculation as to whose voice this is - I say it's Carol Burnett.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> Speculation as to whose voice this is - I say it's Carol Burnett.


Are you being sarcastic? The only voice I hear is Saul's (and the announcer).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Most likely Gene.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

There's some chatter and speculation around the internet that Jeff has been recast for season 6. It's not officially confirmed but seems likely based on the most recently released teasers. Some people claim they reshot Jeff scenes from previous seasons with a new actor and the voice is different. Further speculation is Don Harvey had schedule and contract obligations for another show he's working on for HBO, so couldn't appear in BCS season 6.


----------

